# Solved: World of Warcraft having latency problem



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Daughter just moved back home and is using our internet to play World of Warcraft. We have a 15mb broadband connection . We also have two other computers on our network. If anyone in the house tries to download anything her latency goes through the roof. Is this normal? Is there anything we can do - like router settings - to improve this situation? All computers are running Windows XP Pro with sp2. With the gaming rig she has I would expect one of our other computers to be having the problem. She has a dual processor rig with a lot more power than our machines.


----------



## Axiom911 (May 5, 2004)

with a 15mb connection? what provider? that sounds a little out the roof for a residential connection. also, downloading shouldnt effect latency at all, period. uploading is the main thing that kills connections and causes ping to skyrocket. so if the other person is using a shareware / p2p program to download things like movies, mp3s, and the like, turn off the ability to allow uploads. when you open a program ( like limewire for example ), if you are allowing uploads, users can automatically download off of your computer, stealing your max upload, thus creating crraaaaazy lag for everyone on the network.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Axiom911 said:


> with a 15mb connection? what provider? that sounds a little out the roof for a residential connection. also, downloading shouldnt effect latency at all, period. uploading is the main thing that kills connections and causes ping to skyrocket. so if the other person is using a shareware / p2p program to download things like movies, mp3s, and the like, turn off the ability to allow uploads. when you open a program ( like limewire for example ), if you are allowing uploads, users can automatically download off of your computer, stealing your max upload, thus creating crraaaaazy lag for everyone on the network.


OK, the connection is 15Mbps with Roadrunner (I'm always forgetting the 'ps'). Here in the Tampa Bay area of Florida that is the fastest Roadrunner we have available for home use. Sorry if I gave the impression it was faster than that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it's possible that her lag is affected by anyone else downloading, though it would have to depend on how much is downloading, the service, the router, and of course the server she is on.


----------



## icegreenhemp (May 31, 2007)

One possibility is that your speed package is too high, and you're losing packets, if you're constantly hitting ohhh around 10,000- 35,000 ping times as i was, it turned out to be my line. It was fast yes, it would download well, but online games it sucked, due to the amount of lost packets....  try downgrading your speed package one tier lower, and test the settings. i had that latency issue with warcraft forever then i downgraded, and the connection was stable.
and of course, be sure to open all the ports the game requires as is posted in their help section.

icegreenhemp


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm... i don't think that's the problem ice. The problem lies when someone else uses another computer to download while she is online. I would look at the router.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Couriant said:


> hmm... i don't think that's the problem ice. The problem lies when someone else uses another computer to download while she is online. I would look at the router.


That is where the problem turned out to be. Something to do with the DHCP. I got Linksys Online Chat Tech Support and they walked me through the settings changes. Everything is working great now. Daughter's latency while gaming is cleared up and we can all be online, downloading or whatever with no problem.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DHCP? That is interesting...

Well at least the problem is solved. What did they do? Put her machine on a static IP?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Couriant said:


> DHCP? That is interesting...
> 
> Well at least the problem is solved. What did they do? Put her machine on a static IP?


MTU had to be dropped to 1400, and there were three lines of port ranges that had to be entered under TCP protocol. I think there was something else but can't think of it here. If anyone is having similar issues, contact your router manufacturer and tell them you are having these problems with World of Warcraft. It must be a common problem because as soon as I mentioned that game, they had the cure.


----------

